# I'm now a "certified trainer" for trail riding!



## White Foot (Jun 4, 2009)

I got a certificate from my boss yesterday! I'm now certified to train horses for trail riding. Trail riding because that's what we've been working on and with for the past few months. I'm very excited.


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

Is this a national certification ?


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

I've never heard of such a thing, but, congrats!


----------



## White Foot (Jun 4, 2009)

Spyder said:


> Is this a national certification ?



No, more of a fun thing. My boss made me a certificate of how many hours I put in eta..


----------



## White Foot (Jun 4, 2009)

Indyhorse said:


> I've never heard of such a thing, but, congrats!


There probably isn't. It just says that I'm able to start a horse and train specifically for trail riding. It basically says that I've put in so many hours with a professorial trainer, watching and riding. I'm still learning the more indepth/harder things.

John Lyons does alot of training for trails..


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

Congrats! Thats so exciting!


----------



## Reiterin (Mar 28, 2010)

very fun. congrats


----------



## White Foot (Jun 4, 2009)

paintluver said:


> Congrats! Thats so exciting!



Thank-you! I probably will never go anywhere with it, it's just nice to know that if for some reason I need extra money I know I have something to fall back on.


----------



## White Foot (Jun 4, 2009)

Reiterin said:


> very fun. congrats



Thanks, I would love to go to Oregon, btw. From what I've seen it's beautiful with alot of horses. Ny sucks D;


----------

